# opera mini update nokia x2 01



## mahendran (Mar 3, 2012)

how can  Iupdate the opera mini in nokia x2 01?

do I have to uninstall the existing version and reinstall the newer version?if so how to do it?

can I do it using the gprs?please explain in detail.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2012)

Go to mini.opera.com from from phone. And download the latest version. It will update automatically.


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just click on update in the older version of browser...
The new version of the browser gets downloaded automatically..

You will see it inside the Games..   .. Use that.. No need to use the default browser otherwise you'll see those notifications again and again..


----------

